# not a bigginer snake



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

View attachment 72229
Here's a new pic of my female monocle, N.k.. This snake moves like a hover craft, just glides across the ground. And she will strike at you like a psycho chick! And she isn't even in hunting mode. Very responsive to movement, getting a hot bite is like playing a slot machine. If she is serious, you could end up with 3 or more sets of fang holes in your body, before she lets go. But ya gotta luv er though! Just think a rattlesnake bite would be better,yoweeeee!!!!!!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Beautiful snake.

How long have you been keeping hots for? Do you own anymore?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

bigginer
















Great lookin snake


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry but I think its insane keeping deadly venemous snakes that can kill you. Unless youre some kind of Steve Irwin Crocodile Hunter! Nice Snake nonetheless.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice monocle


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow - that snake is fierce!


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> Beautiful snake.
> 
> How long have you been keeping hots for? Do you own anymore?
> [snapback]1148977[/snapback]​


  Since i was 12 yrs old, i have had hot snakes. First snake was a red diamondback rattler. About 38 yrs i have kept herps and fish.


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

Cobra said:


> Sorry but I think its insane keeping deadly venemous snakes that can kill you. Unless youre some kind of Steve Irwin Crocodile Hunter! Nice Snake nonetheless.
> [snapback]1149125[/snapback]​


 Through my travals, many freinds thought Steve was my son,were very much alike!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice! The responsibility stakes are upped a notch on this one.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Niiiice...Get a BLUE COBRA...like mine. (J/K - that's just my Avatar)


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

Via Con Dios amigo







you have MUCH bigger balls than I


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

thats pretty amzing


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

nice snake. not into keeping reptiles like that or anything but it would be cool. how much does a animal like that run you and about what floor print does it need?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

She is amazing! Great pic!

Have you ever gotten bit by a hot snake?


----------

